# HELP!!! I NEED ADVISE



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had my MissT for 1 week today and have been feeding my her Science Diet Small Bites, YUCK!!! Looking for TOP QUALITY food for her - any input???
Oh, and brushes/combs/shampoos/conditioner/etc.
Oh won't you please, please help me, help me, help me ooooooohhhh!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you want good advice about food. Get a consultation (inexpensive) from Sabine. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

you can also look on dogfoodanalysis.com. Also, search diets on here and you will get a TON of information. Same with every other question. Do a search first. Chances are, someone else has asked it and had it answered. Good luck with your new puppy. Very cute!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used Sabine and my guys are fit as fiddles!

I keep my guys in a puppy cut so I just use a long metal comb I got on Petedge. I also get my shampoo and conditioner there. I tend to use shampoos and conditioners for sensitive skin. My guys seem to scratch quite a bit.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I use Blue Buffalo small breed. Javy loves it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread is a great place to start. It has a ton of info.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I also feed Blue Buffalo small breed . The bites are good for a small puppy. I like the fact that the added vitamins are freeze dried and don't loose their nutritional value during processing. I was just told by my trainer to feed gold? something. Funny our vet recommend science diet I feed that for awhile and switched to Blue Buffalo.
Their are so many combs and brushes out their. People seem to like the CC ones I think that is Cris Christensen www.ShowDogStore.com I like smaller brushes and the ones that are wood instead of metal . If you get a chance to go to a dog show you will find so many brushes and combs. You don't want a brush that if you brush on your arm it hurts . So something that is not to stiff. I use a flee comb a lot for smaller mats and around the eyes. I have a larger comb that has wider and smaller teeth. I start with the wide and go down to the thin . I would like to add a natural bristle brush next. I have used several shampoo and conditioners. My havanese have more of a silky coat and I love the combo I'm useing now I got it at a dog show and have no idea where you can buy it 
They are both a product called Show Season. The shampoo is Amino Flex and the conditioner is called condition it has Aloe, Amino Acids and sunflower oil The shampoo was $15 and the conditioner was $11. they both dilute about 10 to 1 www.showseasonproducts.com I just noticed  I think I will just stick to these because I really like them. Unless someone steps in and tells me something I would like better I'm trying not to go crazy with products.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

We were on Science Diet (shelter gave to us when we got Kipper) and switched to Blue Buffalo puppy Lamb. I have to tell you that I like knowing it is a better food but Kipper doesn't particularly like it. I think I will switch over to a different flavor of Blue Buffalo for next bag to see if he likes that better..... now if you want to get really good food look at EVO. Would love to feed my babies that but can not afford that for a 65 lb dog (my other dog not Kipepr). Also a bruch depends on how you will keep his boat, mine will stay in puppy cut so we really don't have any problems with a basic brush. Others can lead you to better advice on that.
Hope this helps,
Shelly


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Which ever food you decided on, introduce it slowly so as not to get an upset tummy.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

What's a basic brush, soft?, medium? I intend to keep her in a puppy cut . . .


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the info . . . appt. scheduled for 16th . . .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

CookiesLady said:


> Thank you for the info . . . appt. scheduled for 16th . . .


good for you . You will be happy me thinks.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

As for feeding should the pup be getting mostly dry food or should we also introduce canned wet food too?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Susan0406 said:


> As for feeding should the pup be getting mostly dry food or should we also introduce canned wet food too?


Have you had your consult with Sabine? What you go with is up to you . Here's how she rates food catagories according to healthiest . From least healthy to most healthy;

dry kibble, 
wet foods (can/pouch or whatever other container), 
dehydrated (e.g Honest Kitchen), 
freeze dried (e.g. Stella & Chewie's, Nature's Variety), 
frozen (cooked or raw), 
home prepared cooked or raw

just don't mix two different kibble types together. And a word of caution . If you give canned with kibble, there's a good chance your dog will eat the canned and leave the kibble. I don't blame them. LOL


----------

